# East Bay River



## Will Warren (Oct 14, 2012)

Anyone have any tips for bass fishing east bay river this time of year? I usually put in at the 87 bridge just north of 399. Lately, I haven't been having any luck at all....earlier this year I was having a lot of success with my june bug trick worm but not now. I think I'm missing something....any tips would be appreciated!


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

natural looking cranks work good this time of year...


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

That place is hard to fish--one week its good the next it sucks. I heard going up river is best. Good luck.

NJD


----------



## Will Warren (Oct 14, 2012)

*I'm working on it!*

Still not much luck sunday....although I did start getting some bites on a 3/8 oz white spinner. I caught a couple decent crappie and bass but then lost my spinner when I got hung on a tree.... There were alot of fish jumping out of the water when I was fishing up river, not sure what they were but they didn't bite anything I thru out. I could see them swim right up to my buzz bait then swim away....so frustrating!! Anyway, I think I will have to find somewhere else to spend my weekends. If anyone knows any good decent spots this time of year please let me know.

Thanks!!


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

Could have been anything in that place chasing your lure, who knows. I know there are loads of mullet up river, but they don't chase lures that I know of, they run instead. If you want some better Bass fishing, try Yellow River or Blackwater. 

NJD


----------

